# Question about the Dayan cubes



## granada (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello.

I purchased my stickerless dayan guhong v2 a few days ago. After a lot of solving, i had a poping e noticed that the edge piece doesnt have the torpedo piece.

So i contacted the vendor and he said that the dayan cube have 5 versions and the one that i purchased doesnt come with the torpedoes pieces.
But as far i know the 5 versions of the dayan cube are tayan, guhong, ling yun, lun hui and zhanchi. Which all of then have the torpedoes pieces.

Am i right? All dayan cubes have the torpedoes pieces? Or there is a version which doesnt have the piece?

Thanks.

And sorry for my english.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2012)

The GuHong v1 doesn't have torpedoes, which is probably what you have. If it pops a lot, tighten it and/or turn more accurately


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 21, 2012)

The guhong is the 2nd Dayan cube. It's sometimes called a "Dayan 2". The one with torpedoes is called the Guhong II or sometimes Dayan V2 Guhong II. Here's a review at speed cube shop:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmYZCdeX1cY

My favorite cube was a Dayan V2 Guhong I which is apparently what you've got. It's a little big for my arthritic fingers and I'm now using a Zhanchi 55mm. To make the Guhong I smooth, be sure to do the 48 point mod and smooth out the undersides of the corners (i.e. the spherical surface which is closest to the center of the cube).


----------



## granada (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh, my bad.

I really purchased the dayan 2 guhong, and not the dayan guhong 2. 

Well, does the torpedoes pieces fit in the edge pieces of the dayan 2? 
Is worthful to buy the torpedoes pieces?

Or the cube is better without then?

I readed/viwed a lot reviews, some said that is better with, other said that is better without.


----------



## TanookiTrev (Aug 21, 2012)

Torpedos will fit in some of the pieces but some will need to me modified so the torpedos will fit. I think it's definitely worth it if you're having issues with popping.


----------



## granada (Aug 21, 2012)

Hum, ok

I will try.

When i get the torpedoes pieces i will give some feedback.


Thanks to everybody.


----------



## jla (Aug 21, 2012)

This


----------

